# CMH MBBS 2016



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Can you please post here if you've applied to CMH Lahore?
Please post your Program (MBBS or BDS) and also the CATEGORY (Local or Foreign)

I have some very important news to share after I get a show of hands. Only legit applicants who've applied to CMH post. 

Thank you


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

I did...
As a local...


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> here :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Procedure follow kerain please..

MBBS OR BDS?
Local or foreign?


----------



## Noor13579 (Nov 1, 2016)

I've applied as well.


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

MBBS program
As a local (MCAT)


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

MBBS Foreign. Please share whatever info you have.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

thiazide said:


> MBBS Foreign. Please share whatever info you have.



Wait for everyone to fill up.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

MBBS foreign and local


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

local mbbs


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't think I can PM. Typing is not working.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

thiazide said:


> I don't think I can PM. Typing is not working.


which country are you from?


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Wait for everyone to fill up.


Is it a bad one? 'cause i don't have a stomach for that now :3


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

AleemAli said:


> Is it a bad one? 'cause i don't have a stomach for that now :3


No more bad news sir  .. It'll be really good.


----------



## AleemAli (Sep 25, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> No more bad news sir  .. It'll be really good.


Okay,that's a relief :3


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> which country are you from?


US. You?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

thiazide said:


> US. You?


N.J


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

baat kya hai? spill the beans :woot::woot:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> baat kya hai? spill the beans :woot::woot:


suspense is good


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

I applied. Mbbs.


----------



## poker404040 (Apr 19, 2016)

mbbs foreign here. roll no xx17


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

poker404040 said:


> mbbs foreign here. roll no xx17



Yay my homies gathering up  what country?


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

So there were will be more than one American if we are both accepted in sha Allah.


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

i have a feeling this might be a prank ...:roll::roll:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> i have a feeling this might be a prank ...:roll::roll:



Don't go on your gut feeling  I dont blame you hehe


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

BDS local


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Okay here it is.
Before I start, this is not official, it is an educated guess that in my mind holds a 90% probability. I, in no way represent CMH and am not GOD. Just a foreign applicant with some information.

So CMH has prepared merit lists for NUM/UHS and SAT 2. Which means they have two sets of merit lists for their classes.. One with the marks of NUMS test or UHS MCAT and the other with just SAT 2. This is for local kids.

On 29th November 2016, there is a court hearing where the judge is going to rule on the acceptability of SAT 2 for local students in CMH Lahore. If the judge says SAT 2 is to be allowed, CMH will release a list on Wednesday with sat 2 wali merit list. If the judge says SAT 2 is not allowed, then they will release a NUMS/MCAT list.

Third thing that could happen is that judge will adjourn the hearing to a next date. If that is the case, CMH will ask the court to let it admit students temporarily based on SAT2/NUMS whatever the judge thinks appropriate.

People with an aggregate of 87.5 and above should keep their payorders ready as cmh will only give one day.. After that your seat goes to the next candidate. Most people in the first list will be those students who paid other colleges like shalamar lmdc waghera.. Second list will be released 2 - 3 days later...

Foreign applicants = We benefit because only legit foreign/overseas students will be allowed. So the 125 students who applied on foreign seats, more than 60% were just locals who become ineligible with this policy. So keep the $19k ready because we will also be given one day to pay fees.


All the above will be done after the court hearing this Tuesday. Pray for everyone and make preparation according to your aggregates... 87.5 and above for locals is an educated guess...


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

i see...


----------



## bookishdilemma (Nov 18, 2016)

My family is friends with the Colonel and the Brigadier running CMH lahore, they have explicitly told me that the merit list for SAT 2 local MBBS candidates will definitely be 88+ on the first list if the SAT is accepted


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

bookishdilemma said:


> My family is friends with the Colonel and the Brigadier running CMH lahore, they have explicitly told me that the merit list for SAT 2 local MBBS candidates will definitely be 88+ on the first list if the SAT is accepted


Any idea about BDS?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

bookishdilemma said:


> My family is friends with the Colonel and the Brigadier running CMH lahore, they have explicitly told me that the merit list for SAT 2 local MBBS candidates will definitely be 88+ on the first list if the SAT is accepted


The colonel is named Col. Zafar the ADME and the Brig is Brig Wasim DME. 87.5 (My educated guess was so close eh wow) 87.5 is safe for the first list. Itna merit nai hona cmh ka.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> Any idea about BDS?


85ish, or 84ish.


----------



## fahadbinhamid (Oct 27, 2016)

Yaar before the merit lists are released, for God's sake, stop prescribing a point of merit. Koi uth'ta hay 88 keh deta hay - koi 87.5 koi 92. There are people on this forum with 85 aur 84s, I request you guys to wait at least till the court decides something. Please thanday hojao aur duwaa karo ke hum sab who have been waiting for CMH, eventually get in. 2014 mai- a person with 84.1 got in as well. So stop creating a paranoia amongst other kids. Its already very tough for us yaar. Aik med school rehta hae; uss mai bhi yeinn machaaya hoowa hay. Just be glad on your own aggregate rather than belittling those with lesser than 87.5. Thanks and I hope no hard feelings.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

fahadbinhamid said:


> Yaar before the merit lists are released, for God's sake, stop prescribing a point of merit. Koi uth'ta hay 88 keh deta hay - koi 87.5 koi 92. There are people on this forum with 85 aur 84s, I request you guys to wait at least till the court decides something. Please thanday hojao aur duwaa karo ke hum sab who have been waiting for CMH, eventually get in. 2014 mai- a person with 84.1 got in as well. So stop creating a paranoia amongst other kids. Its already very tough for us yaar. Aik med school rehta hae; uss mai bhi yeinn machaaya hoowa hay. Just be glad on your own aggregate rather than belittling those with lesser than 87.5. Thanks and I hope no hard feelings.



When I've made it big one day iA. I will open up a really good medical school and make sure my admissions process has nothing to do with academic achievement solely. I'll introduce a more interactive admission process with interviews and what not. No tests, no merit lists. Just loads of cognitive interviews! No one who gets 84 is in any way inferior to someone with a 92.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> fahadbinhamid said:
> 
> 
> > Yaar before the merit lists are released, for God's sake, stop prescribing a point of merit. Koi uth'ta hay 88 keh deta hay - koi 87.5 koi 92. There are people on this forum with 85 aur 84s, I request you guys to wait at least till the court decides something. Please thanday hojao aur duwaa karo ke hum sab who have been waiting for CMH, eventually get in. 2014 mai- a person with 84.1 got in as well. So stop creating a paranoia amongst other kids. Its already very tough for us yaar. Aik med school rehta hae; uss mai bhi yeinn machaaya hoowa hay. Just be glad on your own aggregate rather than belittling those with lesser than 87.5. Thanks and I hope no hard feelings.
> ...



Holy crap 
You finally said something nice
Honestly Good job buddy


----------



## batman (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm 87.45
This is scary.:sweat_smile:


----------



## WarTooth97 (Nov 30, 2016)

So did anyone hear any further updates? It's Wednesday..


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

why isn't cmh uploading its merit list if sat II case is pretty much solved?
Their phone number is also not responding


----------



## MomenGill (Jul 18, 2016)

Local MBBS


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

yes


----------



## thiazide (Oct 27, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Okay here it is.
> Before I start, this is not official, it is an educated guess that in my mind holds a 90% probability. I, in no way represent CMH and am not GOD. Just a foreign applicant with some information.
> 
> So CMH has prepared merit lists for NUM/UHS and SAT 2. Which means they have two sets of merit lists for their classes.. One with the marks of NUMS test or UHS MCAT and the other with just SAT 2. This is for local kids.
> ...


Reminder that you were extremely wrong.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

sue me.


----------

